# Edge Ez Chip



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well the BOMB bug hit hard even though the TT is winterized, I WANED MORE POWER







Everything I read on the internet said with a stock engine and exhaust to get an Edge EZ or Smarty programmer for my 02 Cummins Ram for towing power and mileage. So a few eBay auctions later that I lost I just broke down and bought a new one. While I was expecting a bit more low end power as soon as it hit's 1600rpm hold on







it's on and going. This programmer changes the timing, increases fuel delivered to the injectors, fools boosting to allow higher turbo boost readings before the waste gate opens AND increases fueling past the 2700 rpm limit on my truck set by the manufacturer meaning no more pulling hard from 1st gear and lagging into second to get on the peddle again, just hold on and go









The EZ unit claims up to 65 hp and 160 ft lbs torque on my 02 and much more for the newer models.

Now with this new found power, or is it fun, be carefull and have gages installed before modifying a stock engine, your gages should include an EGT (Exhaust Gas Temp) Boost (turbo boost) and unfortunately on the Cummins engine a Fuel Pressure gauge.

Now to test drive with the OB and the EZ on, maybe I'll shoot up I-70 west of Denver for a good test. Last trip I could barely maintain 50 mph in a 65 mph zone. Yes I was still passing semis but I was getting passed by Fords







All kidding aside I'm loving this thing and it's about 10 minutes to install with a beverage break









Oh ya unlike gas programmers there are no fuel system requirements like running higher octane gas etc. and the cost was just under $400 shipped to the door.

Happy motoring









Bill.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*Welcome to your new hobby/addiction! Have fun - there are always more mods to doo*!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

White Buffalo said:


> *Welcome to your new hobby/addiction! Have fun - there are always more mods to doo*!


Just reading your sig I have much to learn

Signed young grasshopper


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> *Welcome to your new hobby/addiction! Have fun - there are always more mods to doo*!


Just reading your sig I have much to learn

Signed young grasshopper








[/quote]
The mod bug bit a hold of me & my wallet. It will get you next


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

You Need a EGT gauge before towing if you have stock exaust! You dont want your next mod to be a new turbo!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Agreed, that pyro gauge should be considered a must have (and use) with that kind of set-up. I know a number of people that have gone this, or similar, routes with their diesels and they are very pleased with the results... but you have to keep an eye on the gauges, or have very deep pockets!

Now Bill, your next mod needs to be an open 6" exhaust. Then you can not only wake up everybody in the campground, but everybody in the next campground over as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new power module. I would also recommend that the very first mod should be a pyro.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

You dont need a 6" exaust until you exceed 800hp but I would recommend a 5" it will lower your egt's by 200-400 degrees + a gain of about 2mpg across the board.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Great choice









I have an Edge in my truck and love it. Wouldn't pull with out it.
Also have the EGT gauge and the Boost gauge.

Kory


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

outbackinMT said:


> Great choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what power setting are you using while towing? I have 3 power settings, level 1 60 hp 160 ft lbs torque, level 2 63 hp and 170 ft lbs or level 3 65 hp and 180 ft lbs. Of course it's on level 3 now :drive1 After a day of playing with the truck it really performs best while the torque converter is locked. I can really see why everyone recommends this unit for towing.

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm interested in some more power from my '00 Cummins, but don't want to put a bunch of money into the Dodge. What would be the best way to push a little more power from the Dodge? Would it be best to start with a KN filter kit or a chip? I really don't want to loss any more MPG but need just a little more power pulling the 30' 5'er. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I say this half kidding, half not. You Cummins guys have to add chips to get the power up to the level of DMAX LBZ. Then you also get the Allison Trans. Just something to think about.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> I say this half kidding, half not. You Cummins guys have to add chips to get the power up to the level of DMAX LBZ. Then you also get the Allison Trans. Just something to think about.


Dont forget. The cummins is the fastest at the track.







Us dodge guys are use to seeing the bowtie's in the mirror.







The rear view mirror.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> I say this half kidding, half not. You Cummins guys have to add chips to get the power up to the level of DMAX LBZ. Then you also get the Allison Trans. Just something to think about.


Before you Bowties tote the Allison tranny too much, talk to a non-Chevy dealer mechanic about them.

They have about as much in common with the real Allison trannies as bananas have with apples.....at least they're fruit.

Under the name badge is a beefier Chevy tranny, that when you constantly shift with the 'great' manual mode, you start to wear out all the little plastic pieces that make it work.

I'm not saying Dodges or Fords, etc, are wonderful, just saying that all are the same in one way or another.

They all have issues.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Why does BMW use Allison Tranmissions in their cars?

I think the trans is great and after seeing what goes on in what I call "Diesel Darkside". My opinion is the Allison is great and it is just being picked apart by a bunch of amateurs.

Those amateurs take a $40K stock truck, through a chip, exhaust, guages and smoke the trans. What they should have done is take the $40K stock truck and use it to pull a truck that is setup to race and go race it on the track.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> My opinion is the Allison is great


I would have to agree. If I were to get an automatic, it'd be an Allison.

I don't think it would be behind a Dmax but it would be an Allison. I just like my low end torque too much.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> I'm interested in some more power from my '00 Cummins, but don't want to put a bunch of money into the Dodge. What would be the best way to push a little more power from the Dodge? Would it be best to start with a KN filter kit or a chip? I really don't want to loss any more MPG but need just a little more power pulling the 30' 5'er. Any help would be appreciated.


Give Tony Wildman of Total Diesel Performance (Total Diesel Performance) a call. He is a great programmer for Ford, Dodge & Chevy Diesels. He can customize the setup for your specific needs. For example, I have two tow settings on my chip - one for the mountains and one for the flats. Just tell him what you are after, better fuel milage, towing performance, etc... He'll take care of you. An upgraded air intake will not necessarily get you more power, but it will help the engine breath better and will feed more air. The demand for more air will definitely go up with the addition of a chip/programmer.

Be very careful with the type of air filter you stick on your Diesel. As you know Diesels require alot of clean air. Some air filters are more free flowing but also tend to let the larger dust particles through which can lead to "dusting" of the engine. Check on some of those Dodge upgrade websites/forums to see which one is best for your model.

*I would also recommend an oil analysis done on any Diesel Engine. For $20 you will see how your engine is wearing on the inside. Well worth it in my opinion for such a large investment we have in these trucks. Check out blackstone-labs.com*

2500Ram, you can basically tow in any setting, drive by the guages. Now having said that, some towing programs/chips have different shift points (i.e. shift to OD changed on my F-250 from 45 mph to 53 mph on the tow settings). Try the different settings out and see what you are comfortable with. Of course the high HP settings will have higher EGT's.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> I say this half kidding, half not. You Cummins guys have to add chips to get the power up to the level of DMAX LBZ. Then you also get the Allison Trans. Just something to think about.


Steve took care of the Allison tranny issue for us Cummins guys. Now if I had the $$ for an 06 instead of an 02 I'd have an 06 Dodge Cummins Mega Cab. Now for the added power given by a cheap upgrade/chip. I'll stick with my 02.

nuff said

Bill.

Thanks WB for the info.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Do whatever this guy did!!!!

clicky

Kicks a Vipers butt.
Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!! 11.527
Pretty cool Steve









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WOW!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Hick24/7 (Nov 17, 2006)

PDXDoug I am thinking that I need some of that 6" exhaust where can I get some for my Dodge? Whats the extra guages for? how much$$$

That truck in your signature looks kinda small I thought those Nissans were bigger, don't you have a problem pulling big hills?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Hick24/7 said:


> PDXDoug I am thinking that I need some of that 6" exhaust where can I get some for my Dodge? Whats the extra guages for? how much$$$
> 
> That truck in your signature looks kinda small I thought those Nissans were bigger, don't you have a problem pulling big hills?


Welcom to the site Hick24/7


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Hick24/7 said:


> PDXDoug I am thinking that I need some of that 6" exhaust where can I get some for my Dodge? Whats the extra guages for? how much$$$
> 
> That truck in your signature looks kinda small I thought those Nissans were bigger, don't you have a problem pulling big hills?


Hick24/7,

*Check out MBRP exhaust, they make exhaust systems for just about anything. Not sure if they have the 6" but I know bullydog does (http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/Bully~...acks/page_1.htm). Do you plan on pushing more than 550 HP?*


----------

